# Litter training?



## CanucksStar#17 (Apr 19, 2013)

I have three kittens that aren't litter trained. I have them in a little closed of place with food and water and blankets and a kitty litter, but they go on the carpet instead. Is there a way to train them were to go potty?


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

How old are the kittens? If they're quite young it may be that they either don't know any better (are too young), or that the pan is too high for them to comfortably get into.

I would add a second litter pan, across the room from the first, and then place any stools left on the carpet into the litter pan to make it smell like the bathroom. if it's possible I'd remove any rugs as well, so the most welcoming spot for them to go will be the litter boxes.

Its also possible they don't like the litter you are using. Make sure it is non-clumping clay (or swheat scoop/worlds best), and unscented. Cats have very sensitive noses, and if I find some of the flowery scents too strong they must be completely overpowering to the cats.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Remove the carpet they soiled...or clip a piece that has pee and put in litter pan. Place kitte in litter box. Physically take her paw and scratch the litter...say good girl..do with all the kittens.


----------

